# Punching cats? codes?



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

If I punch cats on my 2000 s4 will i throw codes? If so what can i do to avoid this?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Punching cats? codes? (pepsicolla)*

you will get catalyst efficency codes------


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Punching cats? codes? (pepsicolla)*

You may be interested in Piggie Pipes. 
Check VAST's website or make your own piggies by gutting forward cats and relocating rear O2 sensors to behind main cats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Punching cats? codes? (pepsicolla)*

You can try and run defoulers if you punch the cats. I punched the cats in my ASP downpipes/cats and ran 2 defoulers on each secondary 02. No CEL, no cat efficiency codes etc.


----------

